# Towing Vehicle advice



## jspecfever (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey guys and gals, My friend and i were given a fith wheel camer and we're looking for something to pull it with. My firend has a lifted s-10 4x4 extended cab with a 350 small block swap in it. and a built 700r4 tranny in it with a shift kit. If we instal a fifth wheel hitch in it will be able to hanle a 35ft 5th wheel camper?


----------



## bighabsfan11 (Jan 7, 2009)

jspecfever said:


> Hey guys and gals, My friend and i were given a fith wheel camer and we're looking for something to pull it with. My firend has a lifted s-10 4x4 extended cab with a 350 small block swap in it. and a built 700r4 tranny in it with a shift kit. If we instal a fifth wheel hitch in it will be able to hanle a 35ft 5th wheel camper?



The simple answer is no. The S-10 isn't built to handle that kind of weight. the tongue weight of a trailer that big could very well crush the rear suspension, 5th wheel or not. In addition, I'm not sure the 350 (which, if I'm not mistaken, translates into a 5.6 or 5.7 liter) has enough juice to pull something that big, either. The 2500 Gas motors from GMC (Vortec) are 6.0 liter engines. I would suggest going for the 2500 Dodge Diesel like Happiestcamper did. :thumbup1: That type of truck would be much better for this application.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

*also has to stop it*

remember that the truck has to stop it also. i don't think the s-10 has enough a** to do that.


----------

